# Looking for short term accommodation



## MCJ (Aug 12, 2009)

Wife, 2 year old and I are coming to Singpore for 6 to 8 weeks. Looking for good short term accommodation. Any advice? Thanks.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Well, a short reply - Depends upon budget .. and purpose of visit.

if you are here for medical treatment, then you will need to find near the hospital.

There are a lot of serviced apartments, which cost a wee bit high, and lot of housing board unapproved rental, who will sell the sky, the moon and the sun, and when you want to take back your deposit, you will fret till no tomorrow.

All depends upon how much you wanna spend and where you wanna put up.

And in September, forget about getting Hotels and other apartments, due to the F1 ....

Cheers


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jun 2, 2009)

I suggest Citadines Singapore Mount Sophia. It's located at 8 Wilkie Road.


----------



## MCJ (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks.

I am coming in mid Oct. Will try Citadines. Yes you are right ecureilx, the serviced appartments are a bit pricy. I am willing to pay up to 3500 per month. Not here for any medical purposes. Only need it for a month. Going on to India on an assignment. cheers.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

In such case, check the classifieds. For your budget, as long as you are not looking for 5 star accomodation, you will be spoilt for choices.


----------

